# Duxford Flying Legends



## badbear (Jul 12, 2010)

Well lads as promised some of the piccys from duxford.BB


----------



## badbear (Jul 12, 2010)

And some more hope you enjoy them i will post some more when i have resized them .BB


----------



## Airframes (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice pics, and looks like the weather was reasonable - better than here this weekend!
Is that a genuine Me108 in the first pic, or a Nord? Haven't seen one for many years.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 12, 2010)

The one I have seen at Leuchars is a Nord but that is a different one so not sure Terry.

Nice shots badbear!


----------



## seesul (Jul 12, 2010)

Was Sally B in the air this time?


----------



## rochie (Jul 12, 2010)

nice pics BB


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jul 12, 2010)

Great photos bb!

TO


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 12, 2010)

Good shots. So other than the 108 and the Ju 52, no other LW birds?


----------



## badbear (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes there was an ME109 or should i say an bouchon 109 . I still have some more pics to post but i have to edit them first.BB


----------



## badbear (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes the sally B was in the air pics to follow.BB


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

Great set of shots BB. Looking forward to some more !


----------



## Geedee (Jul 13, 2010)

noma123 said:


> I have face the music]



Well jolly good for you.


----------



## badbear (Jul 15, 2010)

i saw your pics gary they are almost identical you were,nt standing next to me mate that would have been spooky good pics too.BB


----------

